# Bunnies chilling out... add your pics!



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's Willow (the bun you helped me name back in February...) - chilled out! Add your chilled out bun pics...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

I only recently posted this pic but it just screams relaxed :lol:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Love it - that picture defines the word 'relaxed!'


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I have several I'm afriad...

Both chilling out together:









Alan Chilling out after his birthday party









This is my fave pic of Alan, he looks so relaxed!









Alan chilling out at christmas!









I think thats enough for one post! Sorry to put up so many!


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Couple of ours relaxing

















Womble
















And pinky having a Sun (well Rain) Bathe


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww cute pics!! I love it when they lay on their front with their legs stretched out behind them!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

:thumbup: Great photos!! Love seeing pics of bunnys! Sooo cute!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mercedes(RIP) and Mclaren









The ONLY picture I have ever got of Marley laying down!









Rascal loves his bed 








And sunbathing 









Sisterly loves 








We are soooooo tired, too much play time!









Sorry to post so many but I have so many!
I cant get any of Gypsy relaxing, she is such a moody cow!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Bebe rabbit chilling out right now, in the middle of bonding


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awww, so many great pics... loving the slapped out, chilled bunnies!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Great thread! Love these pics of everyone chilled out buns 

Here's mine


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aww Crofty.... those buns are beautifully chilled!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

*Rini with Beano(RIP) she's younger here as this was when they were kept together*










*Rini, young, chilling on the sofa  *


















*Rini a while back, relaxing and enjoying a stroke*


----------



## giraffeonastick (Jun 10, 2010)

Awww, soooo cute all this chilling out!

Here are Marmite & Scrumpy at 11 weeks old in our spare room - they're around the 650g mark each now (were 400g [Scrumpy] and 500g [Marmite] when we got them).. so are getting bigger slowly!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I have several I'm afriad...
> 
> I think thats enough for one post! Sorry to put up so many!


Do you give alan drugs?! :sosp:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw, beautiful buns on the 14th & 15th July posts xxx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Smartie just chilling in the lounge










Rolo lying on the trampolene,


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Some piccies of my crazy bunny when he stopps running about at 100mph!!!

Gill x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Maud looking like Bart Simpson!









Malc









Together









Colin & Cilla - with entwined ears


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

My beautiful bunnies Flo on the left and Dolly on the right. Flo is now in bunny heaven and Dolly lives the high life with her three daughters in my garden ...


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Such cute buns.... keep uploading more!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Do you give alan drugs?! :sosp:


Ha ha just seen this!

If we tickle behind his ears he goes really sleepy, we then balance the hats on him. Once he wakes up a bit and realises though he soon shakes them off!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ha ha - ~I love Alan, he's so cute!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's my buns chilling out on one of those really hot days we had recently. :001_cool: As you can see, they actually had the sense to sit in front of the fan  They're not as daft as they look then


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just the other day in the shed - my two sprawled out.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

What a pair of stunners they are....



jaxb05 said:


> Just the other day in the shed - my two sprawled out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Rhythm, Reed and Rascal about 15 mins ago :lol:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw, they are three gorgeous lil lops! I love them all!



B3rnie said:


> Rhythm, Reed and Rascal about 15 mins ago :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Rascal doing what Rascal does best :lol:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw, but quite a scary pose in some ways...?



B3rnie said:


> Rascal doing what Rascal does best :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

jemma_79 said:


> Aw, but quite a scary pose in some ways...?


Tell me about it, I had to poke her to check she was still with us :scared:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Tell me about it, I had to poke her to check she was still with us :scared:


Yeah it did look a little _too_ relaxed XD I think I would have been worried walking in on it haha, cute tho


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah, it wasn't just me then! Wow, she must be the most chilled bunny on the thread!



B3rnie said:


> Tell me about it, I had to poke her to check she was still with us :scared:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

[/ATTACH]Wooo! Say a big hello to my one year old rabbit: Peppi


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> [/ATTACH]Wooo! Say a big hello to my one year old rabbit: Peppi
> View attachment 48081


aww what a sweet lil face


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aww what a sweet lil face


Yeah, but hes a little devil... He keeps trying to mount my legs / arms and i cant get him to stop -.-


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Yeah, but hes a little devil... He keeps trying to mount my legs / arms and i cant get him to stop -.-


:eek6: maybe a neuter aye


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

:001_cool:


Waterlily said:


> :eek6: maybe a neuter aye


Or a Lady bunny?


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

*Rini snoozing*


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Rebo Chillin (about as chilled as my nethies get :lol


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Harley







Blackberry (RIP)







Roary

(Hope this works as never uploaded pics here before)


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Some Georgie sleep poses. Haven't taken any pics recently I need to get some of the rest in play dead positions.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw these just get better and better.... soooooo cute and happy lazy buns xxxx


----------



## trish7bunnies (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's Lolo relaxing as always and Bun chilling out today


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ahhh love them!!!! I shall upload some of mine when i can steal OH's phone as they are on there


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here we go! got some on my phone as well but need to get them off..










She was actually snoring here and her legs kept twitcing like she was dreaming!!!









After xmas dinner









Loving the new TV stand!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Having a snuggle


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tink - yours seem to like chilling under the TV don't they.

And B3rnie - love the 3 snuggled up! 

Awwww so them all!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Tink - yours seem to like chilling under the TV don't they.


Just seems to be Rosie for some reason!! she will lie on her side and fall fully to sleep lol


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Just seems to be Rosie for some reason!! she will lie on her side and fall fully to sleep lol


Aw, we love Rosie!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

My first pic of them chilling out in sunny garden since the big bond...


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Willow is just the most gorgeous colour! xxx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Willow is just the most gorgeous colour! xxx


I used to called her Baby Blue....


----------

